# chartreuse egg patterns!



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

made some up today. gonna trade kruggy some size 8 stones andsize 10 stones for a few o these. here is a size 12 glo bug and a size 10 crystal meth both in chartruese.. if ya need the recipes of these pm me!  these are good for low vis waters.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Nice! What type of hooks are those?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Are you using the egg yarn or McFly foam for the eggs? I tried yarn and hated it, McFly foam is a lot easier to work with, I think. I tried a few spawn sacks with the yarn that looked good, though.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

this is just glo yarn. I have both mcfly foam and glo yarn but not chartreuse mcfly foam.
I can work with either or. mcfly foam can be easier to get a rounder egg shape tho. the meth uses diamond braid
these hooks are size 12 and 10 scud hooks. 2x strong


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Fishaholic69 said:


> this is just glo yarn. I have both mcfly foam and glo yarn but not chartreuse mcfly foam.
> I can work with either or. mcfly foam can be easier to get a rounder egg shape tho. *the meth uses diamond braid*
> these hooks are size 12 and 10 scud hooks. 2x strong


That a fact? 



















Haha, just playin' with you. I tied some meth patterns and eggs for a buddy, I have never made it up north for steelies yet. Hopefully that changes in the next week or so. I honestly hate the yarn for eggs, McFly foam is much easier to get the rounded shape, I agree COMPLETELY!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Haven't had much experience with the foam but tie some nice eggs with yarn. Also use the braid for my meths. Scud hooks are great. I have tied some original patterns on scud hooks and have had great success with them.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

don't be afraid to try um out on steelies cream! they work great! instead of making single loops thoI make 2 rows of loops on mine. steelies will eat white, pink,orange, and chartreuse ones. bigdaddy300 I also like scud hooks for my egg patterns. I got some egg hooks once and they looked just like regular nymph hooks. scud hooks give um a better shape in my opinion. the pink meth caught me 2 steelies today. one came off when kruggy was trying to net it tho and it swam away tho so I only got a pic of the one of um posted in the steelie section. his dad hooked one on a orange meth also. have caught lots on the original pearl white too. I use red thread for all of um. foam is springy and makes a round egg easier but if ya got some sharp scissors you can get a good round egg out of yarn also.


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

I have been trying to tie the glo bugs but keep messing it up! I know they are simple but just cant get it right. Any tips?


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

this is what i do. also u can get fancy and add a blood dot or make clown eggs the same exact way ya just got to divide some colors up instead of using 1 single strand. also make sure u got sharp scissors! .


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

Thanks a lot ill try those out.


----------

